# TN-Need Fosters for 15 Purebred Golden Rets.



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm wondering if they would like another rescue or two to take some. I'll email them and see.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I wonder if they have contact Memphis Area GRR?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*More Pictures of GR's needing fosters*

More Pictures of GRs needing fosters!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

IF they need help we might be able to take a few.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary and all:

Please contact:

If you or anyone you know can help foster, we would GREATLY appreciate it! Please email [email protected] or call 615-496-7297. 

Thanks for your continued support in rescuing goldens in need, 
Anne Cheek 
President - Middle TN Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I would be hapy to adopt one if they are willing to do that.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh they are all so beautiful. I am in . 

Argh! But I am too far away to foster or adopt. Here is their policy of adopting: http://www.rescueagolden.org



> Where MTGRR Adopts To (Distance / Range)
> 
> Middle TN Golden Retriever Rescue primarily serves Middle Tennessee and the surrounding areas, including southern Kentucky and Northern Alabama. There are Golden Retriever rescues in Memphis TN, Knoxville TN, and Louisville Ky, so MTGRR usually refers prospective adopters who live closer to these cities' rescues. CLICK HERE to link to a list of all golden retriever rescues in the USA.
> 
> The reason why MTGRR doesn't adopt to long distance applicants is because it does not have resources (in terms of volunteers) to do initial and follow up home visits, which is an integral step in securing a forever home for a rescued dog. The cost of transport is also prohibitive, but not the sole reason.


--
Rachel


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

JUST GOT AN E-MAIL BACK

They have enough homes to foster/adopt all of them locally


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Good. I just e-mailed Memphis Area GRR a few minutes ago. I'll let them know everything is covered.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow That is amazing*

Wow that is amazing! I just got the email from Rio of Hogan's Husky Heros this afternoon!!!


----------

